# E16T



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

My Frankenstein started yesterday!!
After 3 days of work the e16t started yesterday
No oil leaks, exhaust leaks due to a too small flange...
Gas spills from the broken accelerator pump piston rubber boot over the carb after ~2 secs at medium acceleration and through the carb butterflies shafts, there is that drilling for boost line thing to be done...
Gas jets are 120 primary and 170 secondary
Cheap narrow band af/ratio is around 0.6 - 0.65 volts
Haven't revved more than 3k, I have no idea at what boost I am at, I'll install the boost meter this afternoon
I'm happy, the thing pulls like my dual carbs (both at medium throttle) and has that blow off sound, no annoying dual carb/four throat noise anymore
I'll post my results as I manage to make this baby work as a daily driver
Thanks


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Good luck, take it easy at first untill you know what pressure is going in.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

good job! keep us posted, and PICS please.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I need a spark management system...
Maybe a stock dist + msd 6btm
Or the spring loaded vacuum advance used in the datsun 510
http://home.att.net/~jason510/turbo.htm
Thing starts to boost strong til 3 - 4 psi and hesitates
Spark plug gap is 0.5 mm
Any spark plug number recomendation?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

go down to .35 gap... it will help a lot on a boosted n/a engine.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

0.35 mm...
I'll do it after lunch and post my results
Culprit could be the vacuum operated secondary venturi not having vacuum for opening the butterfly... After all there is pressure inside the carb in relation to atmosferic outside pressure
I'll research this


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

.50 is too much gap, close it down!!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I closed the gap to 0.3 mm
No major improvement, forgot to mention I have an accel supercoil (big yellow square thing)
I raised the fuel pressure, from 4 psi (dual carbs setting) to 6 psi and then 8 psi
At 6 psi fuel pressure it boosted clean til 3.5
At 8 psi fuel pressure it boosted clean til 4.2
Facet mini fuel pump isn't the most adequate (8 psi max fuel press)
Today I'll install a connector to the upper half of my holley fuel press regulator to 'sense' boost and regulate fuel press acordingly
I'll post my results


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

A couple pics, have more in the camera...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I removed the vacuum diafragm that moved the secondary butterfly, after all at some boost number there is pressure in erlation to outer atmospheric pressure, and the secondary would close
I loaded it with a light spring, and the stumbling/coughing is gone, it pulls clean til 4.2 psi, then it stalls
I need more fuel press...
With 20 deg fixed timing there is not the slightest trace of detonation


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

velardejose said:


> I removed the vacuum diafragm that moved the secondary butterfly, after all at some boost number there is pressure in erlation to outer atmospheric pressure, and the secondary would close
> I loaded it with a light spring, and the stumbling/coughing is gone, it pulls clean til 4.2 psi, then it stalls
> I need more fuel press...
> With 20 deg fixed timing there is not the slightest trace of detonation


With that timing you wont have detonation until you go over 8 psi, i dont have detonation with that timing, 8psi and 9.0:1CR


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Pic of the whole engine








Blow of valve








And downpipe


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I got an old subaru fuel pump tested at 55 psi
Hope to install it this afternoon and to get a way of referencing the pressure regulator to the boost


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

velardejose said:


> I got an old subaru fuel pump tested at 55 psi
> Hope to install it this afternoon and to get a way of referencing the pressure regulator to the boost


That will do the job!!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Any news on the car??


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I still have a poor a/f mixture...
A couple pics:
New subaru pump, 55 psi tested









Lil hitachi carb, came with the e15 engine









And press regulator with a home made boost signal inlet (above the fuel press meter)


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Dude, you are almost there, keep it going!!! at 6 psi u are going to have some fun, I can wait to turbo my e16 and my sr20


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I changed the carb, the darn rubber boot above the accelerator fuel pump kept exploding, and after changing the third exploded rubber boot I switched for a solex dual 34 progressive carb, secondary mechanically operated
Car is smoother now, jets are small stil but it feels better
I changed my fixed advance dist, had lots of torque but zero mileage
Now I have a stock advance curve unit with a modified vacuum advance
It has springs at both sides of the diafragm, under vacuum it advances and when boosting it retards
Works better and I have some fuel mileage now
I'll keep you posted


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

velardejose said:


> I changed the carb, the darn rubber boot above the accelerator fuel pump kept exploding, and after changing the third exploded rubber boot I switched for a solex dual 34 progressive carb, secondary mechanically operated
> Car is smoother now, jets are small stil but it feels better
> I changed my fixed advance dist, had lots of torque but zero mileage
> Now I have a stock advance curve unit with a modified vacuum advance
> ...


Do you have any detonation now? What is your actual CR?
With that carb i think you will be better.
Are you still putting in 6psi and how much do you think you are retarding on boost?
Im running 9 psi, it runs very nice, but the problem im having is that the stock ignition isnt up to the task.
Ill have to buy a new coil and cables.


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*i have an oiginal e16t engine*

hi i am very curios about your project i have a nissan sport coupe that has the turbo engine from factory ( y am from mexico ) the engine is mpfi has the 8v head and has what i velive is a t 25 turbine , rigth now i am preparing to do an overhaul on the engine but i am considering in changing the turbo size to a t3 and the head to a 12v and also i saw in a mag a turbo system that is installed in the rear of the car here is my questions : what turbine size are you using , the psi of the gas , and how much retard of the timing are you using


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Turbo: Toyota CT9 (comes in the starlet turbo)
Boost: 7 psi
CR 9:1
Max advance at boost: 15° tested with a fixed avnce dist
I am finishing a modified vacuum advance with more stroke length so it can advance under vacuum and retard under boost
Maybe you'd like to take a look here:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/e15et


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Another homemade turbo. Nice!!! Good Job!!!:thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Jose, Are there any news about your e16t????? This weekend I`m starting on the turbo manifold to follow all the e16t carb`s project, with luck, i`ll finish in a couple of months, here in mexico some things are very easy to make like the manifold, intake piping etc, but BOV and FPR are like not very common, I`ll try to custom made those but I`ll like to know your progres. Thnk you and all..


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Seems that we deal with common problems...
BOV came from a Mitsu eclipse, is the oem unit and factory preset at 7 psi
FPR is a simple holley unit modified for boost signal
State of the art FPR are malpassi fe with variable press ratio
Feel fee to ask
Car is still alive, no mechanical sound, and stil waiting for this retard unit (has one but I need more retard above 4000 rpm, pings more than a bit)
Fun to drive and the faces you see when the BOV works are enough pay for this dedication
Besides the poor 87 sentra goes fast, to the point that I am looking for a bigger hidrovac unit


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

wow!!!! Congrats man!!! I was thinking, what kind of distributor are u using right now, i`m using a breaker less dist, but, we can get a modern e16 EFI distributor, those came with out vacum advance, so we can pulg one of those into teh stock distributor intake and use it stand alone with a MSD, plus, i don`t knnow the model of the MSD that can controll advance and retard timming, plus, there`s a MSD taht can control timming under boost loads.

The other thing I was thinking about, was to make a hole on the stock dist, and find a way to instal a second vacum diafragm to control the retard by vacum from the turbo boost. but i don`t know how much it can retard it cuz of the vacum advance diafragm.

Here in mexico there are a lot of nissan models and other stuff, thank good there are a few sr20`s in my case hehe, but my wife toke my baby now i want to improve my beloved e16.. thank you for your help, I`ll follow you with my setup.. If you need a digital e16 dist let me know, we`ll how to send it to you


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

msd? What for?
Wes' and other turbo cars proved that the stock ignition is enough up to 200 whp...
The one you are referring to is the 6btm
Interesting but it is overpriced in my humble opinion
I tried one once, and when running dual carbs and 8k cam and config the only advantage over the stock ignition was less plug fouling due to over rich mixture...
I built an 'inverse' advance unit with the spring located in the other side, and works retarding spark under boost, gives me around 18 degree retard under 6-7 psi
Dist is an oem unit, electronic module limited at 6200 rpm (with boost you don't need more, trust me)
Total stock dist centrifugal advance (10 deg btdc) is 35 degree
It has 17 degree total advance under 7 psi, and pings over 4k
Must retard it a bit more
I'll keep you posted


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Btw its running on 90 oct gas 
There is 95 and 97 but overpriced...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually here you can get 100 oct airplane gas (piston engine) cheaper than 95 oct gas... if you know the right persons hehehe


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Tripod page updated and renamed
http://velardejose.tripod.com/e16power/


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Great jose, Thank you very much, I`ll use a t25, maybe i`ll get an FMIC, and rejet my stock carb, 120 primary and 170 secondary, like u did, I`ll start from there, I got a breaker less dist, with centrifugal advance, so, i`ll do what u did, i`ll chenge the centrifuga springs in order to reduce the timming advance, thank you!!!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope
You've got pmail


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Great Job, I'm glad to see things are going well with your project. Get it tuned and take it to the track, maybe post a video, that would be sweet.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I upgraded the turbo to carb piping, from 1 1/4 to 2 inch diam a week ago
It has some more lag, boosts 100 - 200 rpm higher and has some delay when flooring it compared to the previous setting
But now it pushes a healthy 7.5 psi in 3rd and 4th past 4000 rpm
And my spark retarder works better (now I can't hear pinging at 4000+ rpm in 3rd or 4th), seems that because of the restrictive piping there wasn't enough boost signal to efectively retard the timing...
All I can repeat is: This is the best mod for a humble e series engine I've tried
I really recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Stock e16 engine...
:thumbup:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Next q is:
How much boost could I increase with this config?
Asuming the spark and a/f ratio are correctly managed
Thanks in advance


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

velardejose said:


> Next q is:
> How much boost could I increase with this config?
> Asuming the spark and a/f ratio are correctly managed
> Thanks in advance


Ive been running with 9psi for about 6 months and 5000kms, no problem, obviously you would be taking the engine more close to the limit, but what is the limit?? who can really tell?
I dont have any pinging and it runs nice.
Do you have any numbers to see if im doing things right? 0-60 or 1/4mile or something?
thanks


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

WOW, I haven`t been able to start my project due to the buy of my house, but as soon as i get over, i`ll do it, damn!!, it`s nice to see you guys on your e16T`s, hopefully i`ll be next


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Just tell us when you start your project to give you all our findings/settings so you can save yourself some testing and get more fun sooner


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah, sure, great, thanks a lot jose and all of you... if i can help on something please let me know


----------

